# WTB 1 inch Colnago carbon fork



## Vientomas (Jul 18, 2007)

Looking for a fork for my C40. 48 cm frame so I don't need a lot of steerer tube length. I placed an ad in the classifieds. Prefer aluminum or carbon steerer tube material. Will consider Flash, Street, Force or Star.

PM me or email: [email protected]

Thanks.


----------

